# Archery Indoors



## DaleH (Apr 13, 2020)

Just trying to get through this pandemic reasonably sane ...

Whilst my better half cooked Easter dinner yesterday, I moved some things around in my basement work room to setup a 20’ archery range indoors. That is about the longest distance I can get, although I can get back to 30’ for a pellet rifle into a trap setup on a shelf. 

I am using an old Bear ‘Cub’, a dual-shelfed recurve laminated bow (works RH'd or LH'd) that I bought for my RH'd wife (I'm a lefty). I am shooting matched 'light', but premium quality 700-spine carbon arrows - not garbage kids arrows by any stretch. This works great for form practice! My next sessions will have pieces of std computer paper hanging with just a few 1/2" dots and I'll focus on them and shoot at them ... maybe 1 arrow at each, if I get better, LOL! As you can see, I'm still hitting a tad to the right, but at least I'm grouping.

*So ... what are YOU doing to get by??????????????????????*


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice grouping!

I am spending my time reorganizing all my fishing stuff. I am still thinking about my recent trip to Lake Baccarac, it's like a sickness. :lol:


----------

